# test prop, tren ace and eq cycle



## Catsup007 (Dec 17, 2008)

Hello people. I'm planning on running this for my 5th cycle.

Wk1-12: Test Prop 75mg eod

Wk1- 9: Equipoise 400mg ew

Wk4-12: Tren Ace 75mg eod

The reason I am using only 9 weeks of eq is because of the difference in the half lives of the test and the tren. So I am thinking that 3 days after my last shot of test prop/tren ace I could start pct.

What do you people think? And If anyone has run this please let me know what to expect with the gains, I plan on using this for a lean bulk.


----------



## Harry1436114491 (Oct 8, 2003)

It's fine but why not run all long esters to start and finish with short esters for last few weeks or so, save jabbing EOD.

Also run more Test than Tren so 100mg EOD or Prop and 75mg Tren.

If you stick with that cycle IMO you'd need to up the dose at some stage to keep gains coming.


----------



## Catsup007 (Dec 17, 2008)

Well the reason I don't really want to long tren e is because of the sides etc, I've only ran tren ace. But anyways how would you run it then including the higher dosaging at some point and starting with the long esters followed by the short?


----------



## Catsup007 (Dec 17, 2008)

Anyone has any suggestions?


----------



## Harry1436114491 (Oct 8, 2003)

Catsup007 said:


> Wk1-12: Test Prop 75mg eod
> 
> Wk1- 9: Equipoise 400mg ew
> 
> Wk4-12: Tren Ace 75mg eod


Ok I would:

Wk 1-8: Test C/E/Sust 500mg

Wk 1-8: Tren E (200-300mg)

Wk 1-9: EQ (400mg) Personally I would swap for Masterone Depot

Week 9-12: Test Prop 100mg EOD

Week 9-11: Tren Ace 75mg EOD

If you used Tren before and found it OK you should get less sides with Tren E.


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

Harry said:


> Ok I would:
> 
> Wk 1-8: Test C/E/Sust 500mg
> 
> ...


Looks a lot better to me TBH :thumb:


----------



## Catsup007 (Dec 17, 2008)

Yeah it sounds much better. I want the eq to have slow and steady gains without much bloat and all of that, so that's why I wanted the eq, what can I use instead? Also, masteron is really really hard to find for me.


----------



## Catsup007 (Dec 17, 2008)

Also, I've never ran a 12 weeker before, only 8 and 10 weeks. What about the hcg or any AI's during cycle?


----------



## Harry1436114491 (Oct 8, 2003)

Just run the Test and Tren then bud, have AI's on hand and hcg is a deffo IMO run at 500iu twice a week during cycle up to PCT.


----------



## Catsup007 (Dec 17, 2008)

So, what do you guys think I run 12 weeks of test e, equipoise and tren e, without changing to prop or tren ace, I really just want to bulk with this but the more lean, the better, I plan on running my next cycle for a cut. Dunno, I might add some dbols to kickstart or something, any suggestions?


----------



## Harry1436114491 (Oct 8, 2003)

DB said:


> the reason Harry suggested running the prop&acetate esters is due the ease of planning PCT around short esters..
> 
> nothing to do with bulking and cutting mate..


Spot on as usual DB.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

mast would be a nice addition to test prop and tren ace in place of eq

Eq is a waste of a shot, I should know i used 1500mg wk and took fckin forever to start working...

If going to stab yourself at least make it count


----------



## Catsup007 (Dec 17, 2008)

DB said:


> the reason Harry suggested running the prop&acetate esters is due the ease of planning PCT around short esters..
> 
> nothing to do with bulking and cutting mate..
> 
> ...


Isn't Equipoise supposedly better at promoting gains than masteron?


----------



## Catsup007 (Dec 17, 2008)

jw007 said:


> mast would be a nice addition to test prop and tren ace in place of eq
> 
> Eq is a waste of a shot, I should know i used 1500mg wk and took fckin forever to start working...
> 
> If going to stab yourself at least make it count


Well what do you guys say in terms of gaining weight, which would help me add more muscle mast or eq even at a high dose?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

EQ seems to be one of these drugs some love it some hate it. you really atre guna have to either try it for yourself.

I am going to run it at 600mg per week for the first time come september but i am debating about adding in 300mg deca as well as an experiment type course from some info i have read on other sites.


----------



## Catsup007 (Dec 17, 2008)

hilly2008 said:


> EQ seems to be one of these drugs some love it some hate it. you really atre guna have to either try it for yourself.
> 
> I am going to run it at 600mg per week for the first time come september but i am debating about adding in 300mg deca as well as an experiment type course from some info i have read on other sites.


This will be my first time running it as well, so I don't know if I should use 400 or 600. Anyways when should I start pct? nolva + clomid 2 weeks after last shot?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

2 weeks i would say mate so may say 3 tho


----------



## Catsup007 (Dec 17, 2008)

DB said:


> the reason Harry suggested running the prop&acetate esters is due the ease of planning PCT around short esters..
> 
> nothing to do with bulking and cutting mate..
> 
> ...


So If I plan on running this, should I pin twice a week?


----------



## Catsup007 (Dec 17, 2008)

Catsup007 said:


> So If I plan on running this, should I pin twice a week?


twice a week pinning or just once? Also, I was thinkning instead of dianabol, using oxymetholone to kickstart and then towards the end some oral winstrol?


----------



## Harry1436114491 (Oct 8, 2003)

If you can get that lot into one pin then once a week otherwise twice, oxy's are a good kick start and yes run winny up to PCT if you not using quicker esters.


----------

